# Stutter problem with Blu Ray on HTPC



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any advice to this situation.

I have a media center, running:

AM2 X2 4200
2GB DDR2-667
Nvidia 8600GTS
LG GGW-H20L Blu Ray/HD-DVD
Vista Home Premium 32Bit
etc etc

with a Westinghouse 52" 1080p LCDTV.

DVDs/video/regular PC use is great, and Blu Ray looks amazing.. However, every 60-70 seconds, there is a 2-3 second stutter that affects audio and video. Doesn't look like the memory or CPU usage is spiking, and I really have no idea why it's doing this! For the 60 seconds between stutters, it runs very smooth. 

Any ideas or solutions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Download Process explorer and process monitor from sysinternals.com (this will redirect to a microsoft page where you an download these tools

watch these tools as your system stutters and see if anything stands out (Ie is there a process that grabs 100% cpu)

Also you might check out the howtogeek.com - they've had some good tips on various topics - there might be something there that would help.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you have any virus scan or antispyware/malware software running in the background or any form of instant messenging software or mail software, these types of software tend to run checks at regular time frames and rather take over a few processing cycles and often times load and unload their code from the ram, causing delays and stutters in audio processing software.


----------



## blast8180 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, definitely check your processes to see if there is anything hogging up the ram. 2 gigs should more than sufficient, especially with your duo-core processor. You can try defragging the computer, see if that helps any.

You may want to try a different media player. There are tons of them on to download for free and try out. I've had good experiences with VLC player and Media Player Classic - Home Cinema. Play around with audio/video codecs and see if one of them can get rid of any stutters.


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

What program are you using for blu-ray playback.....that is the source of your problem check the internal settings of the plaback software and your video card setup...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

blast8180 said:


> 2 gigs should more than sufficient, especially with your duo-core processor. You can try defragging the computer, see if that helps any.


Not with windows Vista, 2gig is hardly enough as HD video requires allot of graphics ram as well but what has been mentioned defrag your hard drive as well.


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

ram is not the issue in this case because the nvidia chip set of the graphics card will carry the load removing the stress from the cpu and ram..


----------

